# Star Sans



## spurgon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wine supply just convinced me to use a Produce called Star Sans. It's normally used by brewers. Has anyone here used it. If it was one of the best products, then seems like I would have heard of it in the wine making community.
Comments please,
spurgon


----------



## Leanne (Mar 10, 2010)

Never heard of it. What is it for?


----------



## spurgon (Mar 10, 2010)

Leanne,
They referred to it a a "true sanitizer" and it's a no rinse product. I was told that beer makers use it because of their need for a higher level of sanitization since wort is a much more inviting medium for bacterial, than is must. I've always used B Bright but don't like the amount of rinsing afterward. 
spurgon


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2010)

It is an excellent product but like they said it is mainly used by beer makers, thats what I use it for as k-meta is a good product for beer making. Its pretty expensive to be used for wine making when cheap old k-meta does a great job for this purpose but it is like I said an excellent product that I use all the time as I am a beer maker also.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

Star San sanitizes by contact, where K Meta sanitizes by its vapors.

Start San works great for sanitizing your hydrometer and thermometers and anything that is going to contact the wine BUT is not something where the K Meta vapors can act on it well.

Example: K Meta for a carboy, because you can put it in and seal it up for a few minutes.
Example: Star San for your thermometer just before you put it in the must.

I always rinse the sanitizer off with water, even my K Meta. I know, I know! - there are varied opinions about whether or not tap water is clean enough.


----------



## Malkore (Mar 11, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with star san in wine making. its ALL I use. k-meta is only for sulfiting in my home winery.

Star san works in 30 seconds of wet contact...so you can put a half gallon in a carboy, shake it to distribute, and 30 seconds later drain it knowing its fully sanitized.

I don't consider it expensive either. YOu can buy a quart of it online for $13 and it'll last years.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

Didn't mean to imply it wasn't for carboys, just pointing out where a vapor sanitizer works. I use Star Sans for about any sanitizing job. I also keep some in a spray bottle, which I use daily.

Yes, a quart would last a long, long time in a home winery.


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 11, 2010)

Malkore said:


> There's nothing wrong with star san in wine making. its ALL I use. k-meta is only for sulfiting in my home winery.
> 
> Star san works in 30 seconds of wet contact...so you can put a half gallon in a carboy, shake it to distribute, and 30 seconds later drain it knowing its fully sanitized.
> 
> I don't consider it expensive either. YOu can buy a quart of it online for $13 and it'll last years.



I do the same thing. I use it for beer, wine, and mead. To be honest, I can't work out how K-Meta is cheaper when I compare them.


----------



## Mud (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm with Malkore and the Tooth. Since Star-San will keep for a few months I usually have a spray bottle and a bucket full. Carboys get a swish, utensils get washed and sprayed, or dipped in the bucket. I hate racking onto the foam, though. haha


----------

